# A serious question to all types



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

First off please clear your mind and make sure you are not feeling angry at anything or anybody, also please make sure that you are not feeling incredibly happy because of anything or anybody (examples: you just got married, you just got divorced, and etc.) as these feelings will skew the results. If you are in one of these feeling moods please come back later when you are feeling more nuetral. Also please refrain from looking at others' results until you have answered. Finally do not try to think about the answers just answer with the first *3* things that come to your mind.

Now please take 10 seconds to clear your mind....






















When are you truly happy? What are you doing? Please describe the scene that is around you.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Now that hopefully you have answered I would also like to ask you another question.

What do you truly want out of life?


----------



## Jace (Sep 30, 2011)

1. With my friends
2. On my computer
3. At my desk

EDIT:

4. Happiness


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

When I'm alone with my thoughts.
Fishing or on my computer.
A calm lake or my comfortable room.
To do my own thing without restriction.


----------



## juicebox330 (Apr 30, 2011)

usually I'll be drawing, listenng to music, walking, or with my friends (sometimes all at once). I have a greater appreciation during those moments and I notice my surroundings more clearly. Sometimes I get a warm feeling in the pit of my stomach, then I'll usually hug the closest person next to me (for no reason really). I'm a joyful person and I'm very grateful to be myself.

other days I'll be goofing off at home. I've had days when my sister asked me if I was high or drunk. Yet she knows I don't do such things lol I'm just very happy.

umm, what I want out of life? Im not sure yet. Probably to achieve every goal, dream, idea and creations I can think of... and more happy moments x)


----------



## avatarphen (Mar 25, 2011)

1. When i'm with my little cousin. 
2. Summer camp.
3. When i'm alone, no pressure.
1a. Truth
2a. Honesty
3a. love


----------



## Wendixy (Mar 1, 2011)

1) When I'm with my SO.
2) When I'm alone in my room.
3) Waking up after a _good_ lucid dream. Good as in something that is pleasant to me.


4) More happiness roud:.


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

On the platform. Watering the tomatoes. Sunset with a cold beer.

Ohh, that's a hard one. (That's what she said)
Ermmm.... Can I get back to you on that one?


----------



## pumpkin pie (Nov 29, 2010)

1 - a) With my mom and sisters, kneading dough, with flour everywhere.
b) snuggling with my cat
c) swimming in the ocean, so far out that only one friend came with me, enjoying the waves and sun.

2 - Love. A husband and kids, and time to spend with them. Also probably a cat.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Penemue said:


> Ermmm.... Can I get back to you on that one?


I suppose but when you figure it out try not to dilute it with an overwhelming amount of thought, try to keep it as pure from thought as possible (I know coming from an INTP sounds weird) but this will keep the results as true as true can get in this scenario.


----------



## friction (Apr 29, 2011)

*When are you truly happy? What are you doing? Please describe the scene that is around you*
When I am alone with someone who understands and cares about me. I'm sitting in a dark room with my partner, a little light pouring in. I can only see silhouettes. It's quiet. It seems like it might rain - there's a gentle, cool feel in the air. I'm looking down at something (reading a book?), and he's facing me at a 90° angle. I think he's reading too. There's a sense of serenity and stability. This is a moment that captures the essence of our relationship. Quiet acceptance. A bond unspoken, but felt lightly in the air between us.

*What do you truly want out of life?*
To be with someone who understands me. To enjoy life, not battle it.


----------



## ozu (Apr 28, 2011)

Ooh this is a pretty dope idea.

*When are you truly happy?*
When I'm out on a road trip or similar, someplace new with good friends, early in the evening when we're all a little but not too tipsy and the night is still ahead of us and I'm getting the evening energy I always get when I'm ready to stay up late. And we're deciding on some weird/cool place to go for dinner.


*What are you doing?*
Trying to write a short story I promised I'd deliver for a November zine thing, but my back hurts from being contorted in front of a computer all week, so distracting!! I really need to go for a run and/or wash the dishes.

*Please describe the scene that is around you.*
My home office, really tidy right now, lots of white space and stacks of notebooks. My desk is two white doors on sawhorse legs in an L shape. It's so roomy and perfect I love it. Some bros are skateboarding outside which is really echo-y and annoying.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

(1) Puppies
(2) Building blocks
(3)China shops

I didn't read the second post! Yikes....that's not what I want out of life!

Well, hmmm....
(1) relationships
(2) learning
(3) excitement

Screwed up again...*Truly happy....what I am a doing?*
Lots of circumstances can conjure this....usually the doing is a result of happiness for me I must say. Experience and taking a risk are essential to being really happy. One time I felt this way recently, was after hanging out at a bar with some co-workers slightly buzzed without any worries of work or self-consciousness just playing darts. It felt good to take a risk hanging out with people I don't usually hang out with and it was fun....I wasn't expecting it to turn OK. This is reality, I guess...I am not sure if I should have made up something or not.


----------



## Frog (May 11, 2011)

1. I thought about how nothing was coming into my mind.
2. I thought "dog," for some reason.
3. I thought about how I should write about nothing coming into my mind.

Define happiness.

Direction and purpose. And happiness. And a really sweet car.

EDIT:

I'm not sure I understand how this is supposed to work.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Frog said:


> 1. I thought about how nothing was coming into my mind.
> 2. I thought "dog," for some reason.
> 3. I thought about how I should write about nothing coming into my mind.
> 
> ...


I just don't want you to sit there and think about the answers you should put down, rather what came to mind right when you read the question is what I truly want, for both posts.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

L_Lawliet said:


> If you are in one of these feeling moods please come back later when you are feeling more nuetral.


In that case, I'll likely never be able to answer this appropriately.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

*When are you truly happy? What are you doing? Please describe the scene that is around you.*

1. I'm dancing around in a bright colored forest.
2. I'm sitting by the ocean, just watching the waves and perhaps listening to music.
3. I'm playing soccer with my friends.

*What do you truly want out of life?*
Peace, success and happiness.


----------



## Nikolai (Jul 20, 2011)

1) When I am around those that truly appreciate both the serious and silly side of me, doing anything and everything that comes to our minds.

2) a. Finishing up a nice pancake, egg, and bacon lunch (always been a Sunday tradition)
b. Clean living room, with the shades up, sun shining through the window, beautiful day outside. Messy desk and pointless nick knacks filling up space. 

3) Out of life? Wife, kids, family of 2-3 kids, preferably a modern-type house somewhere in Ireland, with the fields in the distance, the long grass moving with the wind.


----------



## tierranranfar (Feb 10, 2011)

When I am with my family and everything is calm.


----------



## Sol Leo (Aug 4, 2011)

1. Physical contact with an SO.
2. Words of affirmation from those I respect.
3. Helping those I like.

4. All of the above


----------

